# January Can't Come Soon Enough



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

https://www.ksl.com/article/50056963/trump-administration-moves-to-weaken-migratory-bird-protections


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Not another "My Daddy Can Beat Up Yer Daddy" Thread*



JerryH said:


> https://www.ksl.com/article/50056963/trump-administration-moves-to-weaken-migratory-bird-protections


Thanks Jerry, this story is going strong on another thread. It's getting political, us vs them, and probably won't last long.

The Trump Administration's ease of protections is for gas n oil, coal fired power plants, chemical plants, paper mills, etc. Keeping migratory birds out of the waste ponds and cooling fans at those plants cost big business a lot of money and, of course, these laws protecting migratory birds come from liberals.

I worked at a lot of those big plants, that had waste ponds with all manner of bird deterrents, propane bombs, endless different, recordings of dogs barking, nets, nets, and more nets.

Hydroelectric dams chew up a lot of migratory birds and those hydro power plants spend a lot of money controlling them.

The stories I could tell.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

So, I can go back to using lead shot for waterfowl now...….COOL !!! Now I can actually shoot and KILL a bird instead of shooting and watch it sail of then nose dive into no mans land.


----------



## Papa Moses (Sep 27, 2018)

I love that man! God bless PRESIDENT Trump! 🇺🇸


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

taxidermist said:


> So, I can go back to using lead shot for waterfowl now...&#8230;.COOL !!! Now I can actually shoot and KILL a bird instead of shooting and watch it sail of then nose dive into no mans land.


Is this factual?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Ray said:


> taxidermist said:
> 
> 
> > So, I can go back to using lead shot for waterfowl now...&#8230;.COOL !!! Now I can actually shoot and KILL a bird instead of shooting and watch it sail of then nose dive into no mans land.
> ...


No it isn't


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

oh man, you just better hope this election decision doesnt go the the SCOTUS... Kinds makes you wonder why Kamala hasn't resigned yet from being a senator like Obumer did when he won in 2008!!:grin:


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

goosefreak said:


> oh man, you just better hope this election decision doesnt go the the SCOTUS... Kinds makes you wonder why Kamala hasn't resigned yet from being a senator like Obumer did when he won in 2008!!:grin:


Don't worry, it won't.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

JerryH said:


> https://www.ksl.com/article/50056963/trump-administration-moves-to-weaken-migratory-bird-protections


Can I get an "Amen"!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

goosefreak said:


> Kinds makes you wonder why Kamala hasn't resigned yet from being a senator like Obumer did when he won in 2008!!:grin:


I don't have a dog in the fight you are picking with that, but simply in the interest of factual information, Obama was elected President, Harris has not been. A better comparison would be what VPs have recently done.

Obama's VP-elect was also a sitting senator, and resigned his senate seat on January 15, less than a week before the president-elect took office.

For other comparisons of recent VP's that were holding elected office at the time: Governor Mike Pence's tenure as governor of Indiana ended on January 9th. Al Gore's senate tenure ended on January 2. Dan Quayle's senate tenure ended January 3. No "recent" (back to late 80s) VP-elect resigned their current office at this point. Again, just in the interest of factual information.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Vanilla said:


> goosefreak said:
> 
> 
> > Kinds makes you wonder why Kamala hasn't resigned yet from being a senator like Obumer did when he won in 2008!!
> ...


9-0!!!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

goosefreak said:


> 9-0!!!


I don't know what that means, but if that is your score, then congrats! Hope you can keep slaying the birds the next 6 weeks as well. :O||:


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Vanilla said:


> goosefreak said:
> 
> 
> > 9-0!!!
> ...


Oh, you know what that means!! You know me, I like to rustle feathers up. You telling me I got a hunt birds for six more weeks? ugh, I get tired sometimes


----------



## USMCmatt (Nov 24, 2020)

Papa Moses said:


> I love that man! God bless PRESIDENT Trump! &#127482;&#127480;


This. I don't have to agree with all he does, But to ignore the good he has also done for hunting and outdoor activities as well is being dishonest. There is no politician I agree with 100%, let alone another human being.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Has there been any "administration" that has had 90% approval or higher from the American people??? I don't think so.....and all I can remember going back is when Nixon got stuck in the "Gate" and LBJ with the "NAM" conflict. (or whatever you want to call it) trying to be neutral. Sure, Trump will be remembered for some good he did along with the bad. It's in the eye of the beholder. 


At this time in the world it seems that to much is being focused on the negative. When's the last time you saw the news and it was all GOOD news, uplifting and didn't cast a dark shadow on daily events? I don't even like watching the news anymore because it just brings me down and gives me a bad attitude.


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

taxidermist said:


> Has there been any "administration" that has had 90% approval or higher from the American people??? I don't think so.....and all I can remember going back is when Nixon got stuck in the "Gate" and LBJ with the "NAM" conflict. (or whatever you want to call it) trying to be neutral. Sure, Trump will be remembered for some good he did along with the bad. It's in the eye of the beholder.
> 
> At this time in the world it seems that to much is being focused on the negative. When's the last time you saw the news and it was all GOOD news, uplifting and didn't cast a dark shadow on daily events? I don't even like watching the news anymore because it just brings me down and gives me a bad attitude.


I can't remember the last time I saw the news. What they have today is anything but.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

taxidermist said:


> So, I can go back to using lead shot for waterfowl now...&#8230;.COOL !!! Now I can actually shoot and KILL a bird instead of shooting and watch it sail of then nose dive into no mans land.


Taxi - you gotta get'em in closer, man!


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

goosefreak said:


> Oh, you know what that means!! You know me, I like to rustle feathers up. You telling me I got a hunt birds for six more weeks? ugh, I get tired sometimes


If you could get the 4 liberal justices to vote for a Trump presidency, you would be Christ himself!

Now get to hunting - no naps!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

MWScott72 said:


> If you could get the 4 liberal justices to vote for a Trump presidency, you would be Christ himself!
> 
> Now get to hunting - no naps!


Goose was talking about a SCOTUS vote? Talk to me goose-what issue is going to the SCOTUS that will be 9-0? A little over 1/3 of all cases determined by the Court are 9-0 decisions, so they happen more often than people probably think. I don't think anything to do with an election in favor of the current administration is getting 9 votes, however. We'll just call it a gut feeling.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Vanilla said:


> MWScott72 said:
> 
> 
> > If you could get the 4 liberal justices to vote for a Trump presidency, you would be Christ himself!
> ...


Judus!! No I was making light by changing the subject saying 9-0 baby! Undefeated season! Because I know you and I are both Cougar fans! But a 9-0 decision in the Supreme Court would work too!


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

I stand corrected… Carry-on 😀


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

goosefreak said:


> Judus!! No I was making light by changing the subject saying 9-0 baby! Undefeated season! Because I know you and I are both Cougar fans! But a 9-0 decision in the Supreme Court would work too!


HAHA! Man, I was lost on this one. And congrats the kuugs. Their 9-0 is the most 2020 thing I can possibly think of.


----------

